# Handheld GPS



## carpet crawler

I've been hunting shrooms for almost 20 + years now and I think it is time to break down a buy a GPS unit.Really do not want to go over $200.00.Iv'e got so many spots that I some times have a hard time finding them every year.Some I can't find at all!LOL I don't know if all of the units are water proof but that would be a plus since I go out in the rain as long as there is no thunderstorms like this A.M. in Northern Illinois.....found 36 nice greys...31 under 1 tree.Thanks for any info and have a great season!CC


----------



## austin

You're in Illinois correct? I would like to confirm so I can move this to the proper forum.


----------



## carpet crawler

Yes correct


----------



## austin

I have moved this thread to it's correct forum. If you need anything else please let me know.


----------



## Already Gone

I got a Garmin E-Trek 20 a couple years ago and have been satisfied.
I use it more for ice fishing.


----------



## jack

$ 89.00 Garmin eTrex H I love it. Just remember they won't work under a forest canapé though.


----------



## deleted

jack said:


> $ 89.00 Garmin eTrex H I love it. Just remember they won't work under a forest canapé though.


Hi Jack, its Vern from the In. 2017 update thread..Question for you my friend, with that GPS, can you mark exact *coordinates* with that and can you walk and find your car if you get lost...Thanks, Vern


----------



## jack

Yes you can Vern, but it can vary on how close you can get to your spot. I think it's because of cloud cover or how many satellites it picks up. It usually brings you within a few feet of your marked spot. It will do a lot of other things but I use it for finding my car and marking my fishing holes. Don't forget that it won't work in leaf cover. You'll have to find a clearing, find the direction and I then use a compass to get me back again.


----------



## deleted

jack said:


> Yes you can Vern, but it can vary on how close you can get to your spot. I think it's because of cloud cover or how many satellites it picks up. It usually brings you within a few feet of your marked spot. It will do a lot of other things but I use it for finding my car and marking my fishing holes. Don't forget that it won't work in leaf cover. You'll have to find a clearing, find the direction and I then use a compass to get me back again.


thanks Jack


----------



## mmh

carpet crawler said:


> I've been hunting shrooms for almost 20 + years now and I think it is time to break down a buy a GPS unit.Really do not want to go over $200.00.Iv'e got so many spots that I some times have a hard time finding them every year.Some I can't find at all!LOL I don't know if all of the units are water proof but that would be a plus since I go out in the rain as long as there is no thunderstorms like this A.M. in Northern Illinois.....found 36 nice greys...31 under 1 tree.Thanks for any info and have a great season!CC


I have a "Bushnell Backtrack" that I think I paid around $70. It is very easy to use and it will work under late spring canopy. ( I have never used it in the summer or Fall) In five years it has never failed to take me back into viewing distance of my vehicle. There are four set points on it. NOTE, I am not suggesting that ANYONE goes into the woods without a compass and the knowledge of how to use it. DO NOT put all of you trust in a G.P.S. Take a compass reading before you go in. I set my family members back tracks up and for a couple of them take a compass reading, write it down on paper so they can take it with them. Nothing worse than getting lost and wasting the time of your group trying to find your silly a$$. About ten years ago I did not practice what I preach. I did not take any reading, jumped out of the vehicle started finding Morels immediately then the trees drew me farther away (those seductive, seductive trees) Father was not happy with his son when I finally found my way back. Good luck to all


----------



## morelas must-shroom

I have a etrex summit. Works great. Very accurate and you can mark and name an infinite number of locations. It also has built in compass and altimeter. I still carry a standard compass for backup . Be sure to carry Xtra batteries as well. @ Vern, the altimeter might be helpful in your neck of the woods. Lots of elevation change down there.


----------



## carpet crawler

Thanks for all the replys!I purchased a etrex 20 from Walmart online for $154.00 The etrex 10 was $100.00 so I figured the 20 is color instead of black and white and has more memory I'd spend a little more.Going to the Stark County Mushroom Festival this weekend in Central Illinois so I 'll break it in down there. I will be using mine for ice fishing also which will eliminate drilling alot of holes!Thanks again.Kevin DeCarlo


----------

